# Aramex Couriers



## RainstormZA (15/3/19)

I needed somewhere to vent on here...

Good Lords and Ladies of Kobol! They have to be the worse service ever... 

I opted for Aramex when I bought an OBS Dual RTA from @Faiyaz Cheulkar some time last week and he send it off for me. *I'm still waiting for my parcel*. I send them a email to inquire on why it's going from Pietermaritzburg to Durban when Mooi River is the closest to Pietermaritzburg. So why the heck is it going to Durban? What the heck is going on with that? 

No answer to my email. I send another one today and still no answer. The worse customer service ever! They used to reply - now it's non-existent. I am deaf so my question is why do they make it so flipping difficult for me that I am now forced to get my mom to phone for me? I am so p!ssed off now. I want my OBS Dual RTA now. 




Oh by the way, after having a look at Hellopeter.com, they really have a bad service reputation and they don't even bother to response to any of those negative review postings. It makes one think... I swear I"m never go with Aramex again if that is how they treat their customer's inquiries. This isn't the first time I've had to deal with this cr@p. 

Linky to bad review postings

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (15/3/19)

I would think that Durban is where their Sorting facility is, so even though Pietermaritzburg is nearer to you, the package would automatically go to Durban first. 

I've received two shipments from Aramex recently, without any problems at all. In fact, I was surprised to receive my parcel the day after it had been sent,since I'm not in central Cape Town.

However, what I have found is that if one phones them to find out where the parcel is (I need to do this as I unexpectedly had to go out) there is no answer from the Tracking extension - the call just dies a sudden death.

Couriers have their systems and there is no way around it. Even TCG, as good as they are, took 2 days to deliver a package from me to someone just over an hour away - because the package was first sent to their main sorting facility and rerouted from there. If I'd had the time I would have delivered the package myself lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/3/19)

@Juan_G

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/3/19)

Ah the irony. A lady phoned my mom this morning and wanted to put the phone down on her, after my mom wanted to know why they weren't answering my emails because she didnt want to speak to my mom anymore.

Just shows they are avoiding the issues instead of resolving them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Spyro (20/3/19)

Aramex afaik is a subsidiary of I want to postnet? Maybe another company. I personally have used them many times with only minor hiccups like a days delay. 

My biggest concern with Aramex though is theft. I once had to post to two people and accidentally put the wrong waybill on one of the parcels. I only realised once I had dropped the parcel into the box and was writing up the next waybill. 

Anyway, I went up to the security guard on the other side of the store. Told him the story and within minutes we had the postbox upside down with me half inside fishing for parcels. I could have made up a story or just taken other people's deliveries. 

Also, after a weekend the boxes are usually stacked full and overflowing, no need to even bend down, you could just open the latch and take whatever. 

I've emailed them regarding this and they said they would add another box so that they don't overflow on weekends. But they never got around to that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (20/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Ah the irony. A lady phoned my mom this morning and wanted to put the phone down on her, after my mom wanted to know why they weren't answering my emails because she didnt want to speak to my mom anymore.
> 
> Just shows they are avoiding the issues instead of resolving them.



In what way are they "avoiding the issues", when they took the trouble to phone your Mom?


----------

